# Loving Home in NY Seeking Pigeon



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi my name is Cat 

I'm a wild life rehabilitator and a veterinary student. Yesterday I had my first run in with a racing pigeon that I desperately tried to save. He didn't make it through and I would love to adopt another in his honor. Though I only knew him for a short time I fell in love. He was so beautiful and friendly. I live in New York on Long Island but I am willing to travel a distance when I can for the new baby. Please let me know if anyone has an adoptable pigeon for me to love. Thank you so much


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cat, I'm so sorry the racing pigeon didn't make it. His life was not in vain though because through your brief time with him, you had first hand opportunity to really experience a pigeon as a living creature...beautiful and interesting, so much more than what many of us have come to think about pigeons. Because of your life path, you can make a real difference for pigeons that may be injured, ill or orphaned.
Really, it won't take us long at all to find a pigeon to fill a special place in you heart. The need for homes is huge.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Cat,

I live in Queens. There are many, many unreleaseable pigeons needing homes. I find them all the time, as do the others I know who rehab pigeons. 

Are you open to providing a home for a special-needs pigeon? And do you want just one? (I always think it's nice for them to have friends of their own species--they're flock animals, after all.)

Feel free to write me privately.

Jennifer


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words Charis. I've devoted my life to helping animals in need and for this pigeon to touch my heart so deeply has to be fate. I absolutely fell in love with this pigeon and it was heart breaking for me to lose him. I'm hoping to learn a lot from the pigeon community in hopes that I can save pigeons in need in the honor of my dear friend.

I don't mind special need pigeons at all I'd love to have more than one but since I'm still new to the pigeon world I think I'd like to start with one. I hear they can be addicting so I'd like to take it slow


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Cat,
I'm helping someone try to locate the owner of a racing homer that was found in Midtown Manhattan. The finder is calling the racing club in Staten Island tomorrow. If the owner doesn't want it anymore, as I've heard some racing folks don't want the ones that can't make it back themselves, would you be interested at all? We're hoping it can still go home as so far it looks uninjured but I figured I'd ask just in case.
Hanna


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Though I only knew him for a short time I fell in love.


Very easy to do. 
Sorry you lost your racing pigeon but at least he was in caring hands. All we can do is try. 



> I'm still new to the pigeon world I think I'd like to start with one.


Understandable. You will learn alot here. Great group of people with great info and experience.



> I hear they can be addicting so I'd like to take it slow


Yes they are and slows a good place to start......


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am also sorry for your loss, regretfully I have lost two of my dear friends in the past years for no apperant reason. Although no tears were visable they flowed inside for a few days. Anyway If you decide to own more then one I have what I believe to be A pair of Indian white fantails, one has brown mismarks but they are still pretty birds. I really did not need them but the were for sale at a country market and I am sure I changed there fate. I will try and post a pic some place for you to see and if you decide you want them just pay shipping charges and your new frieds will be yours for now they will have a good home and maybe young ones So you can be a internet step mama


----------

